# WANTED  - Columbia Chain Ring



## catfish (Dec 5, 2012)

I need this Chain ring. In this condition or better.... Don't need the crank. Just the ring. 
Also buying other Columbia parts.... Stainless rain gutter fenders, Locking tanks, Alum fenders. Let me know what you got!!!!

Thanks, Catfish

View attachment 75870


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a lot of parts to trade!


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 6, 2012)

*Catfish - Got two, but condition is not better.*

Got these two.  Condition not great, but original and have really good teeth.  Also have the a fat chain that goes with them.  $60 shipped for the two sprockets and the chain.


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2012)

Can you measure these two for me?  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 7, 2012)

7 1/4 " across and 44 teeth/

Joe


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2012)

Joe,   Those are from a girls bike. I need the ones for a boys bike. 52 teeth.   Catfish




yeshoney said:


> 7 1/4 " across and 44 teeth/
> 
> Joe


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

I need this Chain ring. In this condition or better.... Don't need the crank. Just the ring.
Also buying other Columbia parts.... Stainless rain gutter fenders, Locking tanks, Alum fenders. Let me know what you got!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

I need this Chain ring. In this condition or better.... Don't need the crank. Just the ring.
    Also buying other Columbia parts.... Stainless rain gutter fenders, Locking tanks, Alum fenders. Let me know what you got!!!!

    Thanks, Catfish


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2015)

Still in need............


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

I still need a nice original one of these chain rings.


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------

